# Spinning- Road bug help



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone have a Road bug?, I've have had some success, not much, and a wonderful kp person, Linda has tried to help, she's so sweet, I can't find her email address, tablet crashed and I lost alot of stuff. Its a cute little wheel. , I'm just getting so frustrated. Is the another forum for spinning. Love this one, but it's fairly limited, I know I'm whinning, but I'm almost in tears. I can't find a spinner within 50 miles from me who could help (im in palatka Florida), any and all help will and is appreciated.

Thank you

Jan


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Try here...

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-woolery


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...also if you go here and scroll all the way down to the black background with the white writing, and look over to the left hand side of that spot you will see a bunch of forums that are on spinning. Good luck!!

http://woolery.com/spinning-wheels/merlin-tree-hitchhiker-roadbug-spinning-wheels/road-bug-spinning-wheel.html


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

What are you having trouble with?


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have one, what is the issue? I'd be glad to try to help you.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone.

Jan


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I hope Cookie61868 can get your troubleshooting going. I want to hear from you on success! !!!!!! Wish I could drop by to try to help!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Birchpoint, lost your email, tablet crashed, pm me pls. I've figured out 2 things I'm doing wrong, 1, to close to the wheel, 2 I'm stupid.... Lol. So now I'm practicing with invisible fiber, my biggest problem at this point is keeping it going in the same direction, laughing, spin....unspin Hang in there with me. Jan


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, maybe I should consider my little bug an art piece, I've never had such a hard time doing anything, lol. But I'm determined, or just plain crazy.

Linda, will email you today. Am pming cookie.

Cute little thing isn't it? But it's beating me up bad.

Jan


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Keep trying you will get it. Most start out with trouble. Just keep saying you can do it you can do it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your little bug is really cute.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know how this compares to the Hitchhiker, but I tried one of them at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, and I couldn't treadle it to keep it going. I've never had a problem with any other spinning wheel, but just couldn't get this one to run for more than one treadle stroke. And it had two treadles.

If your bug is like the Hitchhiker as far as treadling goes, the problem is probably the wheel and not you. And having only one treadle means that it will not just be difficult, but nearly impossible.

I'd suggest that you try to find a store that sells spinning wheels so that you can try treadling other wheels and see if you can do that. If you can treadle a different wheel easily, then it's the wheel and not you.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Well,I've figured out how to tredle it, mostly in the same direction, lol. Used some scrap yarn, so far so good. Now I'm going to eat some chocolate, stare at it for a while, then actually grab some roving, no doubt scream and see what happens.

Thank you, your support is encouraging
Jan


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Well,I've figured out how to tredle it, mostly in the same direction, lol. Used some scrap yarn, so far so good. Now I'm going to eat some chocolate, stare at it for a while, then actually grab some roving, no doubt scream and see what happens.
> 
> Thank you, your support is encouraging
> Jan


YOU CAN DO IT< We all went through the same thing with our first wheel. YOU CAN DO IT>>>


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> YOU CAN DO IT< We all went through the same thing with our first wheel. YOU CAN DO IT>>>


Yeah, with a lot of frustration, you can probably (eventually), learn to do it.

But you shouldn't have to!

Please try treadling a different spinning wheel!

I'm pretty sure it's _not you_ that has a problem, but your wheel.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

It's not returnable, so I'm stuck, "keep on trucking along". Jerry Garcia, or " city of new orleans" I'm your native son, gutherie, got what I got, dealing with it.

Keep encouraging me, I need it, time and patience heals all wounds...jan

The joy is in the journey, thank you


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

My theory is just smile, a mule, a donkey or a race horse, all the same, just smile, all like an apple, this wheel will decide it likes me, and forward I shall go...
Jan


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> It's not returnable, so I'm stuck, "keep on trucking along". Jerry Garcia, or " city of new orleans" I'm your native son, gutherie, got what I got, dealing with it.
> 
> Keep encouraging me, I need it, time and patience heals all wounds...jan
> 
> The joy is in the journey, thank you


City of New Orleans was written by Stevie Goodman. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_New_Orleans_(song)

Sorry, I have a small touch of OCD, and my favorite music is folk music.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> My theory is just smile, a mule, a donkey or a race horse, all the same, just smile, all like an apple, this wheel will decide it likes me, and forward I shall go...
> Jan


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Well,I've figured out how to treadle it, mostly in the same direction, lol. Used some scrap yarn, so far so good. Now I'm going to eat some chocolate, stare at it for a while, then actually grab some roving, no doubt scream and see what happens.


Trust me, all of us have done our fair share of screaming at our wheels when we first set out on our spinning adventures. Chin, chin old girl...deep breath...and away you go. :sm24:


----------

